# Lookat what I got



## wasatchwings (May 16, 2010)

Look at what I got. This is the most beautiful color pattern I got this year. All my breeders are Blue Check or Black T pattern. A couple young birds developed tanish feathers with out a strong pattern. Full tan feathers, odd balls grew out here and there. 

This bird is much lighter and has quite a few Dull redish brown feathers on the Chest and alomost looks like it will have a red bar. Look close on the wings. the Blue feathers are outlined in Red!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a very, very pretty/handsome youngster. It will be interesting to see what our genetics folks have to say about this one. Thank you for posting the pictures.

Terry


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

thats pretty kewl...i gotta club member who has some really different colors too...i guess i have some kewl ones too but nothing like yours


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

What's a "kewl"?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

thats a very pretty bird you have there, just hope it holds its lacing thru out its youngbird molt ,time will tell but I bet it will still be a great looking bird non the less so thanks for sharing


----------



## wasatchwings (May 16, 2010)

Is that what the red Outline is called? Lacing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

wasatchwings said:


> Is that what the red Outline is called? Lacing?


thats what some call it, meaning the feathers with the lined edges


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

It almost looks like some strange type of andalusion...but I don't know a whole lot about color genetics.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

conditionfreak said:


> What's a "kewl"?


"kewl" = "cool" 

What a pretty pretty!

Please post future pictures too...

Sending the best for a long and healthy life!

Shi


----------



## wasatchwings (May 16, 2010)

The effect that is most startling for me, right from the start of the fledging, was it seems to glow from the inside out. It is realy cool to look at. 

I was just looking at Ron Huntley's web site. Wow it was really interesting. I read most of the trait pages from top to bottom. 

It made me wonder if this is some kind of Bronzing or Ember with Dilute traits as well. He had a picture of a Red Phase Opal that had lacing that reminded me of my bird too. 

What ever teh genetic sequence is, it works for me. It is my favorite bird now.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty good pattern, wait till the first moult and let us know how it goes please


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

wasatchwings said:


> Look at what I got. This is the most beautiful color pattern I got this year. All my breeders are Blue Check or Black T pattern. A couple young birds developed tanish feathers with out a strong pattern. Full tan feathers, odd balls grew out here and there.
> 
> This bird is much lighter and has quite a few Dull redish brown feathers on the Chest and alomost looks like it will have a red bar. Look close on the wings. the Blue feathers are outlined in Red!


It's recessive opal. It is a non sex-linked and varies in expression from ash-red mimic to lightly bronzed blue. It is relatively common in Racing Pigeons and has been transferred to a few other breeds. In the UK it is common in Show Racers and is erroneously called "mosaic".


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very pretty opal  It's always fun when recessive genes start popping up and give you surprises.


----------



## wasatchwings (May 16, 2010)

I suppose after reading several genetics sites, this post isn't complete with out a Picture of No, 19's tail.


----------



## wasatchwings (May 16, 2010)

*Lookat what I got II*

Tonight I thought I have to complete my other post by getting a picture of the tail of my recessive Opal young bird. While out there I was looking at some of the other markings on the other young birds. Seems like I have quite a few with red feathers, Then I noticed that one was almost the opposite of the recessive opal I posted in the first thread. This one was black with red bars and red on the chest and it has red outlines on those black wing feathers. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Not to burst your bubble but that ones much more common, again I'm not a genetics person but I just call that one a velvet.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are very pretty birds. I would have gone with andulusian too as it is just spread indigo. The opal makes it very light does it not?

Margaret


----------

